# $12 Meat Mixer...



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All.......I got asked to help make up some sausage last weekend......250 LB's worth. My first thought (besides...are you nuts) was are we mixing this in a bath tub? The answer was no......5 batches in a cooler. I told them that I thought it would take all day just to mix the meat and seasonings together by hand. They said no.......we have a $12 meat mixer....

Couldn't wait to see that mixer. I don't think I would have ever thought of this one...

http://www.lowes.com/pd_245395-5183...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=drywall+tools&facetInfo=

Three types of seasonings.......70% ground pork.....30% ground beef......263 LB's of meat mixed and ready to stuff in less than an hour.

If you try this, a word of caution, use a drill with a cord......1/2" or larger. That paddle will eat cordless drills in no time at all.

Brad


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

How about some video????  Interesting idea, but want to see it first!


----------



## tservice (Mar 18, 2013)

It would be worth a try. Post some pics if you do it.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, my son mixed a 5 pound batch by hand, and told me to get bent when I mentioned 25 pound batch of jerky.  ;)


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2013)

I will give it a go with a 10 LB batch in a 5 gal bucket this week.....see if I can't get some Q-view with it. They also use it for mixing pancake batter for Scouts on there camping trips.

Brad


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 18, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Well, my son mixed a 5 pound batch by hand, and told me to get bent when I mentioned 25 pound batch of jerky. ;)










   too funny


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the report Brad!


----------



## timberjet (Mar 18, 2013)

I have used this device before. Works well but beware of slippery shoes or floor, When that meat is coldest  you will be spun around in a circle with a good half inch drill. Been there and done that, so hang on and feather the trigger if your drill has that. On that note make sure you have the off hand handle screwed into your drill as well so you don't spin your arm off. Hahaha.... Wish I had video, I was in A kitchen with Hardwood floors and 200 Lbs of deer sausage in A huge cooler. Went around pretty good till the meat warmed up a little bit. I am A 225 pounder too.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 19, 2013)

"Wish I had video, I was in A kitchen with Hardwood floors and 200 Lbs of deer sausage in A huge cooler. Went around pretty good till the meat warmed up a little bit. I am A 225 pounder too."

I would have loved to see that one. These guys have done this before.....they had two guys holding the cooler and I was using a "Hole Hog" angle drill.. I even have the bruise on my leg to remind me....don't pull the trigger too fast...

Brad


----------



## boykjo (Mar 20, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> "Wish I had video, I was in A kitchen with Hardwood floors and 200 Lbs of deer sausage in A huge cooler. Went around pretty good till the meat warmed up a little bit. I am A 225 pounder too."
> 
> I would have loved to see that one. These guys have done this before.....they had two guys holding the cooler and I was using a "Hole Hog" angle drill.. I even have the bruise on my leg to remind me....don't pull the trigger too fast...
> 
> Brad


heres the video.....LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting! Even if you don't have a proper drill the cost for both is under $200. Seems like a good deal for really large batches...JJ


----------



## couger78 (Mar 20, 2013)

Similar to the kirby bucket mixer I use for larger batches (powered by a large drill).

The plastic blade has since been upgraded to a metal (SS) one. Makes quick work of a 12lb load. Less than a minute.













bucket_blade_sml.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


















brats_bucket_sml.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


















brats_drill_sml.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


















Mort_postMix_lg.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## gwest77 (May 8, 2013)

[h2]Couger78[/h2]
Where did you get your mixer from, if you don't mind me asking ?

                                                                 Greg


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 8, 2013)

Greg.........its from Lowes.......

http://www.lowes.com/pd_245395-5183...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=drywall+tools&facetInfo=

works very well but use a strong drill motor. I will be doing three 10lb batches in the morning with it....

Brad


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 8, 2013)

It's a good idea..  BUT ..  I'm thinking it breaks the meat down even further..  giving it more like a hot dog texture...  I've heard others say that the real mixer attachment for grinders does this as well...


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 8, 2013)

it will if you crank up the speed. Turn it at a slow/med speed and it does a good job. Now I will tell you that when I have the money, I will get a meat mixer. I do like them better but $12 for now is just fine.

Brad


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 8, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Interesting! Even if you don't have a proper drill the cost for both is under $200. Seems like a good deal for really large batches...JJ


That looks like a Dewalt assault drill.


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 9, 2013)

I'm using a plain ol' Sears 1/2" drive drill in a 3 gal plastic butter bucket.......5 to 10 lb's at a time. I can run that with the bucket between my feet and have everything mixed and sticky in 3 to 5 min. Then I turn it out into a meat lug to make sure I got everything mixed.

Every summer a group of us hunting and fishing buddies and families get together and spin a 175 lb (av) pig in the BBQ and while its cooking we pool together all of our elk, deer, and wild boar meat to make sausage Then we have about 200 to 250 lb's of meat in a large dedicated cooler, a big-ass drill motor, and 3 guy's......in about 6 to 10 min it is all mixed. Then it is off to stuffing. One of the guy's does a bit of butchering as a side job so he has a walk-in cooler. We set up all the stuffing equipment in the cooler and take turns stuffing. "IF" we start early before the adult beverages take over, the job goes fairly quick. Then all the sausage goes into the big smoker......next to the "pig-on-a-stick" and its our jobs to watch it all come together. Long day but SSOOO worth it.

Brad


----------



## buttburner (May 9, 2013)

I just use my KitchenAid mixer on the lowest speed


----------



## Dutch (May 9, 2013)

I've use my KA mixer as well. I find that using the dough hook doesn't emulsify the meat as much as the mixing paddle does.

YMMV.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All.......I got asked to help make up some sausage last weekend......250 LB's worth. My first thought (besides...are you nuts) was are we mixing this in a bath tub? The answer was no......5 batches in a cooler. I told them that I thought it would take all day just to mix the meat and seasonings together by hand. They said no.......we have a $12 meat mixer....

Couldn't wait to see that mixer. I don't think I would have ever thought of this one...

http://www.lowes.com/pd_245395-5183...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=drywall+tools&facetInfo=

Three types of seasonings.......70% ground pork.....30% ground beef......263 LB's of meat mixed and ready to stuff in less than an hour.

If you try this, a word of caution, use a drill with a cord......1/2" or larger. That paddle will eat cordless drills in no time at all.

Brad


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

How about some video????  Interesting idea, but want to see it first!


----------



## tservice (Mar 18, 2013)

It would be worth a try. Post some pics if you do it.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, my son mixed a 5 pound batch by hand, and told me to get bent when I mentioned 25 pound batch of jerky.  ;)


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2013)

I will give it a go with a 10 LB batch in a 5 gal bucket this week.....see if I can't get some Q-view with it. They also use it for mixing pancake batter for Scouts on there camping trips.

Brad


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 18, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Well, my son mixed a 5 pound batch by hand, and told me to get bent when I mentioned 25 pound batch of jerky. ;)










   too funny


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the report Brad!


----------



## timberjet (Mar 18, 2013)

I have used this device before. Works well but beware of slippery shoes or floor, When that meat is coldest  you will be spun around in a circle with a good half inch drill. Been there and done that, so hang on and feather the trigger if your drill has that. On that note make sure you have the off hand handle screwed into your drill as well so you don't spin your arm off. Hahaha.... Wish I had video, I was in A kitchen with Hardwood floors and 200 Lbs of deer sausage in A huge cooler. Went around pretty good till the meat warmed up a little bit. I am A 225 pounder too.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 19, 2013)

"Wish I had video, I was in A kitchen with Hardwood floors and 200 Lbs of deer sausage in A huge cooler. Went around pretty good till the meat warmed up a little bit. I am A 225 pounder too."

I would have loved to see that one. These guys have done this before.....they had two guys holding the cooler and I was using a "Hole Hog" angle drill.. I even have the bruise on my leg to remind me....don't pull the trigger too fast...

Brad


----------



## boykjo (Mar 20, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> "Wish I had video, I was in A kitchen with Hardwood floors and 200 Lbs of deer sausage in A huge cooler. Went around pretty good till the meat warmed up a little bit. I am A 225 pounder too."
> 
> I would have loved to see that one. These guys have done this before.....they had two guys holding the cooler and I was using a "Hole Hog" angle drill.. I even have the bruise on my leg to remind me....don't pull the trigger too fast...
> 
> Brad


heres the video.....LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting! Even if you don't have a proper drill the cost for both is under $200. Seems like a good deal for really large batches...JJ


----------



## couger78 (Mar 20, 2013)

Similar to the kirby bucket mixer I use for larger batches (powered by a large drill).

The plastic blade has since been upgraded to a metal (SS) one. Makes quick work of a 12lb load. Less than a minute.













bucket_blade_sml.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


















brats_bucket_sml.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


















brats_drill_sml.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


















Mort_postMix_lg.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## gwest77 (May 8, 2013)

[h2]Couger78[/h2]
Where did you get your mixer from, if you don't mind me asking ?

                                                                 Greg


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 8, 2013)

Greg.........its from Lowes.......

http://www.lowes.com/pd_245395-5183...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=drywall+tools&facetInfo=

works very well but use a strong drill motor. I will be doing three 10lb batches in the morning with it....

Brad


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 8, 2013)

It's a good idea..  BUT ..  I'm thinking it breaks the meat down even further..  giving it more like a hot dog texture...  I've heard others say that the real mixer attachment for grinders does this as well...


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 8, 2013)

it will if you crank up the speed. Turn it at a slow/med speed and it does a good job. Now I will tell you that when I have the money, I will get a meat mixer. I do like them better but $12 for now is just fine.

Brad


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 8, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Interesting! Even if you don't have a proper drill the cost for both is under $200. Seems like a good deal for really large batches...JJ


That looks like a Dewalt assault drill.


----------



## bkleinsmid (May 9, 2013)

I'm using a plain ol' Sears 1/2" drive drill in a 3 gal plastic butter bucket.......5 to 10 lb's at a time. I can run that with the bucket between my feet and have everything mixed and sticky in 3 to 5 min. Then I turn it out into a meat lug to make sure I got everything mixed.

Every summer a group of us hunting and fishing buddies and families get together and spin a 175 lb (av) pig in the BBQ and while its cooking we pool together all of our elk, deer, and wild boar meat to make sausage Then we have about 200 to 250 lb's of meat in a large dedicated cooler, a big-ass drill motor, and 3 guy's......in about 6 to 10 min it is all mixed. Then it is off to stuffing. One of the guy's does a bit of butchering as a side job so he has a walk-in cooler. We set up all the stuffing equipment in the cooler and take turns stuffing. "IF" we start early before the adult beverages take over, the job goes fairly quick. Then all the sausage goes into the big smoker......next to the "pig-on-a-stick" and its our jobs to watch it all come together. Long day but SSOOO worth it.

Brad


----------



## buttburner (May 9, 2013)

I just use my KitchenAid mixer on the lowest speed


----------



## Dutch (May 9, 2013)

I've use my KA mixer as well. I find that using the dough hook doesn't emulsify the meat as much as the mixing paddle does.

YMMV.


----------

